# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Blondines presas/puentes/obras civiles andaluzas

## JuanLa

Estimadas/os colegas,

Estoy realizando un trabajo de investigación *a nivel Andalucía* en el cual incluyo los blondines para la construcción de obras civiles, tales como presas, puentes, etc.

Estoy interesado tanto en la descripción técnica de los blondines, como también en planos o fotografías donde se pueda ver que realmente se usaron para la construcción de las obras correspondientes.

Os agradecería cualquier información o referencia, la cual sería citada en mi trabajo tal y como correspondiese.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.

Saludos.

----------


## arnau

Hola Juanla,

No te puedo ayudar con muchos datos concretos, pero seguro que encontrarás información. En Andalucía hay un montón de grandes presas de hormigón, y el Blondín es una herramienta muy común en su construcción.

Creo que puedes buscar:

1. Los hilos de este foro en los que haya fotos históricas de construcciones de presas. Seguro que alguno encuentras.
2. Rastrea las presas andaluzas, clasifícacte las que sean de hormigón, e intenta encontrar algo en la Revista de Obras Públicas acerca de su construcción http://ropdigital.ciccp.es/ . Es una fuente muy valiosa de información técnica. Yo en 5 minutos te he encontrado una referencia: http://ropdigital.ciccp.es/detalle_a...o_revista=3202 Presa de Negratín. Te descargas el pdf del artículo, y en el punto "5.3. Medios auxiliares" citan el Blondín

Saludos

----------

perdiguera (02-oct-2018)

----------

